# Fishing above the conowingo dam? Plus deer creek report



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking to try some new spots to try out on the Susquehanna. I'd like to give it a shot above the dam. Can anyone give any spots to try from shore? Or any other spots for that matter. 


Fished deer creek for a bit this evening and had no luck. Talked to a guy there though and he said he had caught a couple nice catfish there along with seeing others catching fish. Just died off by the time I got there. It was my first time there so may have to try that again. Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

You could go to Glen Cove Marina and rent a boat. I use to keep a boat there long ago. More shore fishing spots on the other side along the train tracks, but don't know how to tell you how to get there.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Catman should be jumping in any time to offer his long time experience with Conowingo Dam (smile) and offer you some tips.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

andypat said:


> You could go to Glen Cove Marina and rent a boat. I use to keep a boat there long ago. More shore fishing spots on the other side along the train tracks, but don't know how to tell you how to get there.


I'll have to check that out. I didn't realize that there was anywhere that really rented boats out besides loch raven. And can you just walk along the train tracks or are they still in use?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Green Cart said:


> Catman should be jumping in any time to offer his long time experience with Conowingo Dam (smile) and offer you some tips.


Good morning Green Cart. Conwingo Creek Landing (Google it for map) is great for bass, crappie & cats. From there if you walk the train tracks back towards the dam there's a cove about 1/4 mile down that's outstanding for big crappie. Hey Andy I used to keep a boat at Glen Cove back in the late 60's.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman, we might have seen each other at Glean cove. That is a beautiful area from there down to Perryville. A lot of good fishing spots from shore or in a boat. I fished that area for about 20 years.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> catman, we might have seen each other at Glean cove. That is a beautiful area from there down to Perryville. A lot of good fishing spots from shore or in a boat. I fished that area for about 20 years.


We probably did. I kept my 17' Star Craft run about there for about 5 yrs. I enjoyed great bass fishing all the way up to Peach Bottom.


----------

